# Apistogramma Agassizii var. “Double Red” not swimming normally



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all, 

So this may simply be a case of bad luck and a swimming bladder issue that quickly developed, but I thought I would tap into the wealth of expertise and experience of others in the hobby. I purchased an pair of the above-mentioned breed and species of Apistos just over 2 weeks ago. The male has suddenly been staying at the bottom, and appears to struggle to swim to higher levels of the tank. There is no visible signs of disease or injury. The colouration, and breath appears normal as well. He is eating, but struggling to get enough food as he’s at the bottom of the tank almost all the time. 

He however, is not swimming sideways or laying on his side. He appears to otherwise behave normally and has not had any major swimming fits. The water is pristine as I’ve redone a 7-yr old set up and tested the water. Everything is well within the preferred parameters of this species. 

PH: 6.5 
gH/kH: low
Ammonia & Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 0 ppm - trace

If many of you also agree that this is simply a swimming bladder issue, do any of you have any experience nursing such fish to a healthy weight/effective feeding in a large, busy, community tank?

Cheers!

Drew


----------

